# then and now pics



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

i just thouht it would be cool to see pics of you guys dogs when they were a pup and then grown up lol.....so post away:thumbsup:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Then:





































Now:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

smokey is a sexi beast


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

few weeks
















they are growing
















and more...


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Zeus


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of Lux.









As a pup he jumped all over the place. 









At 23 months old


----------



## DogsUnited (Oct 21, 2008)

Such a great idea for a thread and already got some great examples, look forwarding to seeing everybody else's


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

Lux is amazing..he looks a little like my little boy in those pup pic.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW WEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Lux is beautiful!!!!

here are a few of blanca.

This was the first day we rescued her. she was 5 weeks old.



















and today at 13 weeks old.










here is one of the other day. she has already grown so much.


----------



## bw3pits (Sep 16, 2008)

Lux is a beautiful dog love those cut muscles!!


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

yeeeyy LUX, beautiful dog congrats!!


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

NUk then and Now
2 months








8 months









Right now he is 1 year old, buy i´m having problems whit the pictures so will update you soon guys...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank's everyone for the kind words on Lux. He has a few flaws (blue being one of therm) but we love him very much. He's just our house and office dog it's been a very long time since I did anything more with a dog. Here's a photo of Lux tonight in our kitchen he's 27 months old. Crappy shot but I only had my point and shoot and I've already had a bottle of red wine. It's been very hot out here in SoCal so his conditioning is off but now that it's cooling down I can start working him again. I'll post some better shots in about 12 weeks.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

MAXIMUS THEN @ 8 WEEKS...








AND HIM 3 MONTHS [email protected] 7 MONTHS.....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't call blue in and of itself a flaw. Lux is a beautiful dog.

Here's mine.

Loki at 3 months:









Loki at 4 years (she turned 5 a few days ago):









Terra at 3 months:









Terra at 17 months:









Priest at 4 months:









Priest at 16 months:


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Kane at 7 weeks 



























Kane now @ almost 7 months and 60lbs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki then:

























Loki now:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Baby Syd @ 3 Weeks


Little Syd @ 3 months


Sydney @ 18 months




Ziggi Monster @ a couple weeks






Ziggi @ 6 months


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I love all the Puppies...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BABII KENYA! 

at ages:

2 weeks
8 weeks
13 weeks


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

she is soo beautiful I love her look...


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

i agree with sydney


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with both Syndey and Green Machine that is one good looking pup.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Rocky


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are my bogger's

Simba- Male Fawn 9 weeks










Simba Now 7 1/2 months










Sadie Simba's sister 9 weeks










Sadie now at 7 1/2 months










Ember 6-8 weeks










Ember now 7 months


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet Pea @ 12 weeks

















Sweet Pea at 3 years


















El Guapo (aka Taco) @ birth


















HELL! Taco being delivered!









Taco at 5 months


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

THEN


















NOW


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

My boy pike through the last 9 mon. i got him @ 4 weeks, hes now 10 mon. born 01/04/08


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Found some pics of my Sugar Ray and thought I would share them.

Here he is at 6 weeks:



















At 8 weeks










When he came home at 10 weeks:



















And this past Tuesday the 28th at 10 months:










Oh and talk about ears from another thread. Check out the dinner plates on my girl Kalie.

Found a video from March 2nd of my knuckleheads running around outside. My dogs were a bit thick since I just recovered from knee surgery and wasn't able to walk them for a couple months. I love the mask on my girl Kalie, I know she isn't a pure Staffie but not sure what she is mixed with


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

welll I guesssss I will do it too lol

Woot @ 3 days old 









Woot @ 3-4 weeks old 









woot @ 3-4 months old 









woot 5 monts old 









woot @ 9 months old 


















and woot now @ 10 months old


----------

